# Free plants for local pickup/dfwapc members



## kimcadmus (Nov 23, 2008)

I have stems from my 90p free for local pickup by dfwapc members. Evening pickup best.
Can't say how much of each but there is at least some of the following:
Limno sp. ‘Guinea’ 
Taiwan moss - Taxiphyllum alternans 
Eleocharis vivipara - tall/Umbrella hairgrass
Clinopodium cf. brownei 
Bacopa monnieri
Ludwigia ???? (Pretty Texas native)
Hygroryza aristata – 
Ludwigia repens arcuata
Riccia Fluitans

Maybe some others!

pm for phone number.

Kim


----------



## niko (Jan 28, 2004)

Whoa!

The first 2 sentences I get allright, but the rest...






--Nikolay


----------

